# Burton Cartel EST?



## winters2k (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a few simple questions:

I just picked up K2 Happy Hour, are Burton Cartel EST compatible with this board? What's the difference between EST & Reflex (think that's what is it called) Thanks in advance


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

winters2k said:


> Got a few simple questions:
> 
> I just picked up K2 Happy Hour, are Burton Cartel EST compatible with this board? What's the difference between EST & Reflex (think that's what is it called) Thanks in advance


Not compatible. 

Difference is that EST bindings do not have a disk and only work with Burton EST/ICS boards (the ones with the 'channel') while the Reflex bindings still use a disk (albeit a non-traditional one) for the standard 4x2 or 4x4 mounting holes.


----------



## winters2k (Jan 16, 2012)

wow thanks, all this time I thought it was compatible, any suggestions what binding would go well with this? does that mean I shouldn't look at Burton Moto boots cause I was deciding on those too


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

It's still compatible with Burton Cartel (not EST version) and you can buy Burton Moto, if you like it.

Read this: Burton Binding Compatibility Shred-O-Pedia


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

if your gona go burton boots personally my favorite i have used are the ozone but moto also have size reduction too and are about the same softness. any who go toe cup bindings check out unions, the happy hour is a park board too you might really consider getting missions as well. 

i personally build my own hybrid synrcho mission cartels.


















i really like missions way better then cartels


those are cartel toe cups i really suggest getting those kind , they work way better then the ones that dont stretch over your toe


----------



## winters2k (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not limited to only burton boots, but I've heard good reviews about them so I tried them on, it felt fine. thanks for all the review
guess I gotta go try on more boots


----------



## winters2k (Jan 16, 2012)

Also, what's the difference between Restricted Cartels?


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

it looks like its just the ankle strap. ill continue to say i gota love burton boots


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

SteveFlow said:


> it looks like its just the ankle strap. ill continue to say i gota love burton boots


I second that. I love my burton ambushes and the Ion is my new favorite boot.


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

eww stiff boots i love how much my boot bends , my buddy told me that i should try riding with out high backs cause how much i bend in my boots , he didnt know it was my boot letting me do that. i can lean froward so much bending my knees with the ozone its nuts


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

The ambush isn't stiff at all


----------



## Aznglfer (Nov 27, 2011)

you should look into Cartel Reflex Restricted, Reflex are pretty much comparable to EST bindings, the Restricteds come with the ankle straps that are on the Malavitas, they are pretty comfortable and i like them a lot


----------



## winters2k (Jan 16, 2012)

Will look into it! Thanks for all the feedback, so should I stick with moto boots? or are there other popular books that look nice and also feels comfortable


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

winters2k said:


> Will look into it! Thanks for all the feedback, so should I stick with moto boots? or are there other popular books that look nice and also feels comfortable


Like I said before I like my Burton Ambush. They are very comfortable and they have a lot of flex if you like them. They are quite responsive also for how much flex they have.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Boots *need to be tried on*, regardless of model or features.

Make sure you have someone who knows how to fit snow boots. Skiers are also good for this FYI.


----------

